# 2003 bmw z4 no sound from speakers



## spadej (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi guys,
i've just got a 2nd hand z4 shipped from other state to PA. I love everything about the car except that the speakers don't give any sound!!!I asked the dealer he ofcourse said they were working perfectly fine. The strange thing is that the display of the business cd is working fine. This is the first bmw i've got and I don't know what to do to dignosize....any advise appreciated!!!


----------



## suriz4 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got water leaked into the battery compartment when rained, and amplifier in the compartment is blown. that could be a possibility.


----------

